
Amsterdam's 'Night Mayor' Job Has Spread to Paris, Zurich, and Other Euro Cities - prawn
http://www.citylab.com/cityfixer/2016/01/night-mayor-amsterdam-mirik-milan/433893/
======
blentrop
I would love to see something like this happening in Ireland. Closing times
are so early that always causes caos at closing times. Sometimes you have the
feeling to rush to get drunk before the night is over specially if you have
gone out drinking to late, and don't get me started on the queues on trying to
get a taxi ride back home, most of the time waiting on the rain. The
government don't seem to understand that longer opening times would be much
better for the economy but to ease some of this underline issues with noise,
fights,...

Few years back they even brought a new law to close off licenses to serve
alcohol by 10pm

~~~
Sfi81
In most places, restrictions on bars and nightclubs are a moral/religious
issues driven by the elected representatives (and hence the electing public's)
perception of what is "right". Therefore logical arguments don't really work
until majority of the populace is doesn't hold as strong emotional points of
view. Amsterdam has of course for long been down that road and so these things
are easier there.

------
joezydeco
Meanwhile, poor Sydney Australia is going in the other direction:

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/would-last-person-sydney-
plea...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/would-last-person-sydney-please-turn-
lights-out-matt-barrie?trk=prof-post)

